# Hand Warmers



## bigeye1 (Nov 13, 2007)

When I was a kid I had a couple of Jon-E hand warmers. The only thing I can find now are the Zippo hand warmers. The question I have has anyone used these while deer hunting? What is your thoughts on the smell from these warmers?


----------



## sirwalleye (Jul 25, 2010)

I have used them and they work great almost get too hot but they do put off a smell and my theory is if I can smell it you better bet the deer smell it too


----------



## D J (Jul 8, 2010)

The Zippo brand are the same thing as the Jon-E. They really put off the heat when compared to the chemical packs.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

True, but they stink to high Heaven! And bigeye, you can't find Mycoal Grabbers or any other kind of charcoal and iron oxide warmers in your area? Any WalMart has them cheap as all get out! As does any other outdoor store I've been in lately! 

They don't get as hot as the old Jon-E's, but if it gets really bitter, use multiples. Hell, they're cheap enough!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I used to use the Jon-E hand warmers all the time. They do get hot and last a long, long time but I can't say I've ever shot a deer while I had one on my person and I always assumed it was because of the smell. I pitched them long ago in favor of the chemical hand warms. One other bad thing about those lighter fluid type warmers is if you got a little too much fluid in them they would leak and you would get a chemical burn or they would drown out and be a bear to relight.
Normally a pair of the chemical hand warmers is all I need but if it's really bitter I'll go with a few of the body warmers. Like buckeye bowman said WalMart has them cheap enough.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I use these solid fuel handwarmers. The JonE are nice but I don't like the leaks.


https://www.amazon.com/Celsius-Last...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=455D0HV90MP1N1Y2DXZE


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Lewzer said:


> I use these solid fuel handwarmers. The JonE are nice but I don't like the leaks.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Celsius-Last...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=455D0HV90MP1N1Y2DXZE


They say odorless but I don't think they are...knew a guy who used those long ago and I always thought I could smell the fuel stick.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I generally do the ol' hands between the thighs when i get really cold. I went and ran my trap line and grabbed two rats out of a colony trap. I left the gloves in the car. God that burn is unreal.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree that those stick hand warmers are not odor free but they smell less than JonE and the lighter fluid. Plus once the stick is 3/4 burnt, open it up, blow the ash out and add a new stick touching the hot ember. The new stick will light up and keep going.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Here's something else. Rummaging through some of my old gear I found a hand muff, with inner pockets for hand warmers, and have every intention of using it if the weather gets cold enough!

You know you have too much stuff when you start forgetting what you have. When I pulled it out of the bin I thought, "What the heck is this?" Then I remembered! 

It weighs next to nothing, and should be a definite "add to" cold weather hunting gear.


----------



## Waterline (Jan 20, 2007)

buckeyebowman said:


> Here's something else. Rummaging through some of my old gear I found a hand muff, with inner pockets for hand warmers, and have every intention of using it if the weather gets cold enough!
> 
> You know you have too much stuff when you start forgetting what you have. When I pulled it out of the bin I thought, "What the heck is this?" Then I remembered!
> 
> It weighs next to nothing, and should be a definite "add to" cold weather hunting gear.


buckeyebowman, this is what I use now and they work great! You just slip one of the finger/hand warmers into each of the inner muff pockets and they last for a few hours. The muffs are designed to allow your fingertips to slide out onto your gun or bow whenever needed. Warm fingers and hands really help when it counts.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Scent smokers ,ground blinds and buddy heaters for days !


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

buckeyebowman said:


> Here's something else. Rummaging through some of my old gear I found a hand muff, with inner pockets for hand warmers, and have every intention of using it if the weather gets cold enough!
> 
> You know you have too much stuff when you start forgetting what you have. When I pulled it out of the bin I thought, "What the heck is this?" Then I remembered!
> 
> It weighs next to nothing, and should be a definite "add to" cold weather hunting gear.


 I have one of those muff type warmers, I love it, great for duck, late deer/ muzzleloader and ice fishing,haven't been able to use it lately with the warm winter's we've had but it does keep your hands nice n toasty.


----------



## gutthooked (Jul 24, 2011)

I use them disposable ones from hot hands. They put out good heat for all day and no smells.


----------

